# 2011 USFBG Bee Workshops Tampa FL



## AmericasBeekeeper

Bee workshops at the USF Botanical Gardens in Tampa, Florida start at 10:00 on Saturday. The first hour is lecture, followed by question and answer, followed by practical experiences with the hives. This year we are offering greater depth in the afternoon on the same topics as the morning. It is in preparation for a Apidology or Apiculture (that's bees if you didn't graduate) course at USF. 
January 22
What do bees bring to the table? (pollination)
Bee Friendly Garden (flowers, seasonal, diversity, native, be nice!)
Bee stings (difference, treatment, reactions)
Beekeeper mentoring program (What we offer)
What is a beehive? (where, size, comb, castes)
February 19
Beekeeping equipment and tools (hive, supers, frames, smoker, hive tools, veil)
Dress for success (veil, perfumes, swatting, do not trap bees in clothing)
Florida registration and inspection (how, who, when, why)
Beekeeper’s options (What can they get)
Honeybee biology (queen, drone, worker, egg, larvae, pupa, EHB, AHB)
Beehive inspection ( how, why, how often)
March 5 26
Building beehives (hammers, wood glue, hive kits)
April 16
Swarms, splits and package bees (bring hive ready to fill with bees) 
May 21
Diseases (AFB, EFB, chalkbrood, sacbrood, Nosema)
Pests (wax moth, small hive beetles, bears, skunks)
Parasites (Varroa mites, tracheal mites)
June 18
Florida Integrated Pest Management (IPM) and Best Management Practices (BMP) (determining DPP thresholds and level of treatment)
July 16
Queens and requeening
August 20
Products of the hive (beeswax, comb, propolis, pollen, honey)
Honey extraction
September 17
Projects and Bee College prep
October 22 (may change with Fall Bee College schedule)
Fall management (feeding, splits, IPM)
November 19
Winter management ( feeding, entrance reducer, ventilation, crowd supers)
December 17
Spring management (requeen, room for nectar flow, swarm control)


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Anyone looking for queen rearing in Florida

Friday, March 18, 2011

Florida: Monticello, Queen Rearing with Dr. Larry Connor, continues through March 20
Queen Rearing Class by Dr. Lawrence John Connor, Instructor

This course is for the beekeeper with minimal queen handling experience who wants to raise a few queens to several hundred over the course of the season.

The class is a two and a half-day event, including hands-on sessions with bees and lectures, for a total of 15-18 hours of instruction. The Doolittle transferal (grafting) method will be taught using a simple starter colony and finishing colony as outlined in Queen Rearing Essentials (included in the course). Students should be comfortable around bees and be able to work without wearing gloves. All students will work with colonies. Any grafting tools and magnification aides should be brought along for use during the course.

Sessions will run Friday 1 pm to 6 pm, Saturday 9 am to 3 pm, Sunday 9 am until finished or 3 pm. Completion times are always dependent upon group needs and performance.

Enrollment is limited to 20 students and as of this date we only have 10 slots remaining. The registration fee is $260, payable in advance, and includes lunch on Saturday and Sunday plus breaks. A reservation and deposit of $150 is needed to hold a space and must be received by January 15, 2011. The balance is due on or before February 15, 2011. 

Checks should be made payable to Caney Branch Farm and mailed to:

Caney Branch Farm
Connor Queen Rearing Class
3224 Cody Church Road
Monticello, FL 32344
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

To register for a workshop please contact USF Botanical Gardens, 813-910-3274, [email protected]
Each class is $10 or $8 for USF BG Members,


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

The first workshop is January 15th. Pollination, Bee Friendly Garden, Bee stings, Beekeeper mentoring program,What is a beehive USF Botanical Gardens, 10:00, $10 $8 USF BG Members, 813-910-3274, [email protected]
Thank you for noticing. I corrected my websites, americasbeekeeper.com and americasbeekeeper.org


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Saturday, January 15th, is the first class of the year. These are the learning objectives for Saturday. 
Honey bees pollinate a third of our crops. Pollen is transferred from the stamen, actually anther, to the stigma. Pollination by insects is called entomophily. Value of honey bee pollination is over $14.6 billion. 
Bee friendly gardens have natural flowers, all seasonal blooming, diversity, native plantings, and controlled chemical use.
Bee stings are painful but rarely fatal. The bee is not dying to sting. Remove the stinger quickly.
Beekeeper mentoring is one of our goals. Beekeeping is seldom successful from just reading.
Identify a basic beehive by size, location, castes of bees, and comb.

Advanced (afternoon session)
Bees exhibit flower fidelity. Bees will imprint if introduced too early. Hives need to be crowded enough to forage deep into the field.
How are bee-friendly flowers selected. What do you consider for chemical use.
What is anaphylactic shock. How do you treat stings. How do you treat anaphylactic shock.
What are the important considerations for mentoring.
What are the differences between European and African hives. Why do AHB take over a region.

I have a bee quiz taken from the State of Florida Science learning requirements. In the afternoon, bring a pencil and a picnic lunch, take a moment and see if you’re as smart as a fifth grader.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Thank you to all who attended and assisted at the first workshop of the year. Pictures are posted at http://americasbeekeeper.com/USFBG_2011_Bee_Workshops.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

If you are taking the afternoon tests you might want to review the January
objectives. Closed book test!

Honey bees pollinate a third of our crops. Pollen is transferred from the stamen, actually anther, to the stigma.
Pollination<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pollination> by
insects<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Insect> is called
entomophily<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entomophily>. Value of honey bee
pollination is over $14.6 billion.
Bee friendly gardens have natural flowers, all seasonal blooming, diversity, native plantings, and controlled chemical use.
Bee stings are painful but rarely fatal. The bee is not dying to sting. Remove the stinger quickly.
Beekeeper mentoring is one of our goals. Beekeeping is seldom successful from just reading.
Identify a basic beehive by size, location, castes of bees, and comb.

Advanced
Bees exhibit flower fidelity. Bees will imprint if introduced too early. Hives need
to be crowded enough to forage deep into the field.
How are bee-friendly flowers selected. What do you consider for chemical use.
What is anaphylactic shock. How do you treat stings. How do you treat anaphylactic shock.
What are the important considerations for mentoring.
What are the differences between European and African hives. Why do AHB take over a region.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

February Learning Objectives Saturday 19th

List some beekeeping equipment and tools 
Describe the parts of a hive, i.e. supers, frames, etc.
What is a smoker for?
Why use a hive tool?
Why we need a veil?
What should be worn or not used near a beehive? 
What is the action most likely to promote stinging.
What is Florida registration and why is it important?
Describe hive inspection (how, who, when, why)
Honeybee biology
What are the basic parts of a honey bee?
What is so special about the queen?
What good are drones?
What is it about workers?
First stage - eggs.
Second phase - larvae.
Final before emerging - pupa.
What about "killer bees"?
Advanced
Name some more parts of the honey bee.
What color(s) would the ideal veil be?
What do you want to see on inspection?
List differences between EHB and AHB.
What is the best way to prevent AHB usurpation?
What Florida BMPs are recommended for AHB?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Remember to bring your smokers, hive tools and veils to every class! The weather should be nice for this Saturday's workshop. We will start taking orders for the March hive kits on Saturday. Please let the staff know which March hive building class you are attending. Thank you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Thank you to all who came out this Saturday. Please register for the first or last Saturday of March to build your hives. There are still a few hive kits of each left - cypress or pine, rabbet or box joint, 10 or 8 frame.
http://americasbeekeeper.com/Feb_lecture.JPG


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

All the hives for this Saturday are going to the Gardens this week. If you want Pierco foundation, it is $10 or $1 per sheet. One frame design requires insertion during assembly.
Please remember your hammers and wood glue.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

We have several colors of paint donated if you wish to paint your hive before you take it home. Please remember your hammer and wood glue.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

For the hive building workshops, sign in at the office, then stop by the tables and get your hive kit. If you are bringing your own hive kit, just sign in and find a work table. You can get foundation after you nail your hive together if you have not already paid for it. Thank you.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Pictures of the first March hive building class are at http://americasbeekeeper.com/USFBG_2011_Bee_Workshops.htm


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

I am at a queen rearing workshop with Dr. Larry Connor this week. Pictures posted to http://americasbeekeeper.org/2011_Fl...en_Rearing.htm
The next hive building class is March 26th. We have to modify the April schedule as it conflicts with the Tampa Bay Beekeepers annual seminar on April 16th. Off the cuff, I think the weeks before and after the 16th will be days to pick up bees. The TBBA seminar packs most of the Garden workshops into one intense day. http://www.tampabaybeekeepers.com/BeeSeminarFlyer11.pdf


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Tomorrow, Saturday March 26th is the last hive building class this month and year. Please remember your hammer and wood glue. Someone donated a pail of flat blade wood screws. If you bring a flat screw driver, you are welcome to them.
The rest of the year is devoted to keeping your hive alive!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

There are no bee workshops or activities at the USF BG this weekend. The bees and queens will be picked up from Miksa’s in Groveland on Tuesday. I will make a few splits on Tuesday. I will bank the queens for distribution on the 30th weekend. The scheduled bee workshop is still on the 30th. Tuesdays are just an additional possibility to lessen the confusion on the 30th. Remember the Gardens hours are 
Monday - Friday, 9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.
Saturday, 9:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
Sunday, noon - 4:00 p.m
On the 30th Diane will direct traffic. Diane will check the list and tell you when to proceed with your hive and to which station. Have your complete hive with frames ready to proceed to the split station and strap together for the ride home. The designated experienced beekeepers will check frames for queens and put brood frames in your hive. There will be bees and new beekeepers flying and looking a little confused. Just relax and no one will get hurt. Thank you to all my experienced helpers.
______________________________________________________________________________________________________



2011 HONEY BEE SEMINAR 
Beginning & Intermediate 

Hosted by the Tampa Bay Beekeepers Association 

WHEN: Saturday, April 16th 
Time: 9:00 a.m. to 3:30 p.m. 

WHERE: Upper Tampa Bay Park 
8001 Double Branch Rd Tampa, FL 33635 
NOTE: $2 park entry fee per vehicle 

TOPICS: Everything a beginning beekeeper 
needs to know including: 
Hive Construction, Starting a Hive, 
Honey extraction, Bee transport, 
Queen Bee’s, Nectar Sources, 
Wax Rendering, Apitherapy, 
Looking inside the Hive, and more! 

DOOR PRIZES!!! 

REGISTRATION: (Includes seminar and lunch) 
Vendors will be present with beekeeping supplies and honey for your convenience. Cash or check only.


$15.00 per person -- before April 8th, 2011 
$20.00 per person – day of seminar 


FOR MORE INFORMATION CALL: 727-688-9069 727-688-9069 or 813-677-0577 813-677-0577 or visit www.tampabaybeekeepers.com 

TO REGISTER NOW, COMPLETE AND CLIP THE FORM BELOW 
RETURN THE FORM WITH YOUR REMITTANCE TO: 

TBBA c/o Marie Blanchet 
10522 Sanford St. 
Riverview, Fl 33578


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

I picked up 24 hives of bees (brood frames) and queens today. Thank you to all who came out to help today. The hives are arranged on pallets of four hopefully high enough to work easier. 
On Saturday April 30th, bring your hive with frames, a ratchet strap and wait patiently where my wife will be checking the list. Diane will direct you to the station where an experienced beekeeper will put the bees in your hive. There is one “package bee” that we will do together as soon as everyone is there Saturday morning.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

We are very pleased to have a special guest for the class on Saturday 5/21: Pests and Diseases, Jeanette Klopchin.
Jeanette taught several courses at the recent Florida Bee College and is the Research Technician and Laboratory Manager at the UF Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory (HBREL). The link below is to her bio page from HBREL.
http://entnemdept.ufl.edu/honeybee/Jeanette page.html
Some reminders:
The class will begin at 10am. Bring your packet from the first class – it has some info for this class in it. Advanced keeps can stay for more in depth info after the basic class has ended. 
Also – we will have some practice for you, opening hives, etc. so make sure to bring your tools – hive tool, smoker, hat/veil, etc. Make sure to dress appropriately.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

June 18th is Integrated Pest Management IPM and Best Management Practices BMP. During the practical we will be pulling honey too. There is probably a barrel plus across the 40 teaching hives. We now have one of almost every line of bees sold in Florida in a teaching hive. Time to start planning for the queen rearing workshop in July!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

We are in need of containers to hold all that honey. Bring your bee brush along with your smoker, hive tool, veil and notebook. This will not replace the Products of the Hive and Extracting in August. It is just another opportunity to experience the rewards!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

There were 20 at the queen rearng workshop this weekend. The pictures are linked in the Gallery. August is honey extraction and products of the hive. We have two CONEX boxes for a honey extraction room and equipment storage.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

The mystery of the queens from the queen rearing class being killed is resolved. I was checking the hives prior to the next class and discovered something I did not expect. I fully expected to see brood in every super since we do “open brood nest” with no queen excluder. When I was looking for queens, I found brood in the top super, no surprise, then noticed it was above the queen excluder on our queen cell builder hive. In everyone’s defense she was a real runner. I had to separate the frames into groups of five, check them each three times, and when I had her frame into a new hive, I still had to flip it a few times to find her and make sure she followed the frame into the new hive. I can leave her in a teaching hive or move her to my wife’s hive if you do not want the challenge of chasing her next April’s split class. Just kidding! She is a big golden lady and mother’s the best hive there.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

One of the sweetest events of the year is just around the corner. The University of South Florida Botanical Gardens is getting ready for the second Annual Honey Tasting Event from 3-5 p.m. on Saturday, Sept. 24 at the gardens.

The USF Botanical Gardens will give participants the opportunity to taste unusual and exotic honey from around the world, as well as honey produced by USF bees. The event also will include live music, food, activities for children, and a local beer-brewing club will come by with samples.

Laurie Walker, director of the USF Botanical Gardens, hopes to have another successful event. “Last year we really didn’t know what to expect and were thrilled with over 100 people,” she said. “This year, I hope we have even more.”

Tickets are $20 and available by calling (813) 974-2329 or by stopping by the garden’s office located at 12210 USF Pine Dr.

The funds raised by the event will go toward supporting the Botanical Garden’s beekeeper, buying new supplies, and offering more beekeeping courses. It also will allow the Botanical Gardens to have more guest speakers and educational experiences for visitors.


----------

